# TurboTax - entering 2k total for rideshare?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been posted, in the previous years I went the small business route entering taxes into turbo tax now I just need to enter 1k for Uber and 1k for lyft since I didn’t drive much, do you know the easiest way to enter this as income? Is it 1099? You would think there would be a template created in TurboTax since half the population has to drive it seems.

Thanks for any info


----------

